# Oriental Trading 2006 Halloween Catalog



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I got the 2006 OTC catalog in the mail today. My goodness their prices have gone up! The plastic posable skeletons are $25 now!!! Yikes!

They do still have good prices on the assorted goodies (for stuffing into goody bags) they carry.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is good. I was hoping that other stuff wouldn't go up. I like the sticking skull thingys. The kids do too. I only have a hand full of stuff from last year. But I think the puppy found them not too long ago.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm still getting 4th of July and Luau catalogs from Oriental Trading. I guess the Halloween issue is next. When is Fright Catalog coming out with their 2006 catalog?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Same here, Da Weiner. I'm ready to get the Halloween one, though.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I was all excited when my wife told me "we got a new Oriental Trading catalogue today" - I assumed it was the Halloween one as well. Unfortunately, I also got the summer luau one


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

What's strange about the OTC, is the posable skellies are $25 in the catalog, but they're only $20 on the web site. Weird.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

The posable skellies generally run 30-35 bucks at the Halloween store we've been to in Orlando. So $20 isn't too bad, but they do break easy.

Check out M&N International's Halloween stuff.

www.mninternational.com

they have whole scenes to use for parties, but those run pretty $$$, but the other prices don't seem too bad, what do you guys think?


----------

